# SpielVorstellung: 25 Rooms



## Fu3L (23. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

habe mein Spiel für das diesjährige Ludum Dare zum Thema "Tiny World" fertiggstellt.
Für mehr Informationen, einen Screen und Downloads siehe die Ludum Dare Seite:
Ludum Dare  Ludum Dare 23

Ich geh jetzt pennen und mich von meiner Erkältung auskurieren^^


----------



## Firephoenix (23. Apr 2012)

Sieht schön aus 
Grafiken der Powerups bei den Buttons wären noch schick.
Gruß


----------



## Fu3L (23. Apr 2012)

Danke und guter Hinweis.

Da ich währenddessen krank und müde war (konnte nicht gut schlafen), habe ich so schlecht programmiert wie lange nicht... Daran weiterzuarbeiten ist leider eher schlecht. Sollte ich aber mal die Muße dazu finden, könnte ichs ganz neu aufbauen. (Könnte weniger Arbeit sein, als es sich anhört, da ichs mir echt schwer gemacht habe :noe.
Weil auf die Idee bin ich schon stolz^^ Insbesondere inspiriert durch eine Arena aus Pokemon, wo man sich mit teleportern durch Räume bewegt


----------



## Apo (24. Apr 2012)

Ich gebe komplett verstanden habe ich das Spiel nicht, aber ich habe immerhin gewonnen.
Mit schön designten Grafiken und einem Tutorial für Leute wie mich ein schönes Spiel bestimmt.


----------



## Quaxli (24. Apr 2012)

Nette Idee und ausbaufähig. Ich habe aber einbißchen gebraucht, bis ich durchgeblickt habe, wie es funktioniert.
Bei mir war es so, daß ich sobald ich einmal "ViewEverything" aufgesammelt hatte, diese Option permanent auswählen konnte. So war es vermutlich nicht gedacht 

Bau doch mal eine Gesund-und-fit-Version.


----------



## leipziger76 (24. Apr 2012)

ich werde das mal nachher checken. bin gespannt!


----------

